# Посоветуйте ноутбук

## ZmiyGorinich

Посоветуйте что взять.

Лучше брать с видео NVidia 7300, Ati x1300, x1400 или что-то другое?

С процессором вообше ничего не понимаю. В турионах еще разбираюсь а вот в Intel Core нет  :Smile: 

Памяти надо 512Mb, но лучше 1Gb

По деньгам до 1200$

Ставить буду Gentoo и винду чтобы иногда во что-то поиграть

----------

## sfx

Ну я вот взял Dell 640m, как видно ниже - немного мучаюсь =)

Вцелов все настроил, кроме WiFi.

По фирме сам выбирай. По асерам могу сказать, что корпус у них не очень плотный. Остальные производители мне все нравяться.

По коре - Core Duo - то же Центрино. два ядра - 32 бита, так что если нада 64б на интелах бери Core 2 Duo.

А так заходи на ту же untracomp.ru/cat.php и выбирай ноут. по гемору по железу я смотрел тут http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

У самого сейчас Asus. Работает хорошо, но не весь.

Рекомендую IBM или Toshiba. 

По конкретным моделям спрашивай у гугля и на генту-вики.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> У самого сейчас Asus. Работает хорошо, но не весь.
> 
> Рекомендую IBM или Toshiba. 
> 
> По конкретным моделям спрашивай у гугля и на генту-вики.

 

А какой Asus? И что не работает.

Меня еще видео интересует. На каком видео нормально будет работать хотябы Counter Strike?

----------

## sfx

На nvidia летает  :Smile: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

1. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3178/index.html

2. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3692/index.html

3. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3644/index.html

4. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3439/index.html

Какой из этих посоветуете? На размер винта и объем памяти(все равно буду ставить 1Gb) не смотрите

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> А какой Asus? И что не работает.

 

Asus S5200Np, он же S5N. 

Не работает: lm_sensors, картовод. Firewire работает только при загрузке без acpi.

----------

## amazing

у меня sony vgn-sz1xrp. Работает все, кроме камеры и сканнера отпечатков пальцев. Их я не пытался настраивать.

lm_sensors уже работает (с патчем), кардридер работает. Firewire узнается с 2.6.19 ядра, но ипользовать не пробовал.

А вообще да, asus неплохие ноуты. В своей ценовой категории.

----------

## _Sir_

Была задача взять бюджетный бук. Не до крутизны,   :Smile:  если честно, то при деньгах надо брать только Мак. Там нет винды, а портежи генту есть давно   :Laughing: 

Выбирал между традиционным Асус и более гибким Acer

Асус A9RP: не стал загоняться частотой проца 1.6 против 1.86, а хотел добить память до гига. Wifi -- нет, blue-tooth нет  :Smile:  чипсет ATI Radeon Express 200M + SB450 Н

Но потом увидел Acer Aspire 5101AWLMi с AMD Turion 64 MK-36 2.0 ГГц на ATI Radeon Xpress 1100. Видео тоже встроеное, на R200. Прикупил еще a4tech мышку с током потребления 7ма (в режиме работы  :Smile: ) беспроводную, и легкий USB-hub с Blue-tooth. Зато оказалось, что винт -- сериал ата и привод dvd сидит на своем атапи отдельно!! Wifi -- Atheros AR5005G -- поддержка через madwifi, умеренно широкий экран замечателен для консоли  :Smile:  Иксы еще не собирал, машина в процессе. Считаю, что за свои деньги ~$840 очень хорошая машинка. Минус серьезный -- дооблегчали корпус до того, что он слабоват, требуется аккуратность, но на твердой поверхности все хорошо  :Smile:  Да, еще там кардридер с форматами xD SD и кажется еще, но пока не разбирался. Память DDR-II. В общем я этой машиной вполне доволен.

----------

## Angel

Toshiba only!!!

Выдерживает очень много падений.

У приятеля лежал на сиденье в машине и при резком торморможении улетел в торпеду сломав бардачок. Живой.

Сейчас делают с приятным глянцевым экраном.

Видюха nvidia, дрова на сайте, сами делают xorg.conf

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Toshiba only!!!

 

Поддерживаю. Но. Тошиба разная бывает, дешевые модели это, часто, OEM с логотипом Toshiba и посредственного качества.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Все больше склоняюсь к Dell 6400 http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3091/index.html

Вот только интересно все ли у него будет работать(WiFi, Bluetooth, Cardreader) под Gentoo?

----------

## viy

http://www.apple.com/macbook/

Не слышал я, чтобы народ имел с ними траблы. Сам хочу такой (хотя нынешний тоже ничего).

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *viy wrote:*   

> http://www.apple.com/macbook/
> 
> Не слышал я, чтобы народ имел с ними траблы. Сам хочу такой (хотя нынешний тоже ничего).

 

Дорого  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Хм, конечно.

Только лично я считаю, что лучше купить Вещь за большие деньги, т.к. она прослужит лучше и дольше (это не только о компах).

Всю свою технику покупал в рассрочку --- начать использовать что-то сейчас и платить за это процент выгоднее, чем долго себя в чем-то ущемлять ради экономии средств и при этом ограничивая свои возможности (если хотите) без какой-то вещи.

Это я так, пофлудил. Все относительно. Решать тебе в любом случае.

----------

## Angel

Я бы советовал перед покупкой воткнуть в него livecd и набрать lspci lsusb, этот список ">" отправить на флешку и дома в ядре набрать make menuconfig и поискать.

На картинке медиа-кнопки прямо под тойтч-падом, будете на них постоянно случайно жать и это затрахает.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Я бы советовал перед покупкой воткнуть в него livecd и набрать lspci lsusb, этот список ">" отправить на флешку и дома в ядре набрать make menuconfig и поискать.
> 
> На картинке медиа-кнопки прямо под тойтч-падом, будете на них постоянно случайно жать и это затрахает.

 

Ну это не проблема... Так как живота я себе еще не накопил... да и отрубить их будет не проблема  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

железо-то основное сейчас на ноутах все поддерживается, а вот с саспендом бывают проблемы, я бы это в перую очередь проверял...

----------

## TuLiss

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   А какой Asus? И что не работает. 
> 
> Asus S5200Np, он же S5N. 
> 
> Не работает: lm_sensors, картовод. Firewire работает только при загрузке без acpi.

 

кард ридер работает в последний версии ядра. (аж в 19 вроде)

На аднный момент использую Acer 5685 Пока не прикрутил камеру и тв тюнер С камерой вроде как пишут проблем точно нет.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Спасибо всем за советы и разъяснения.

Взял себе Dell Inspiron 6400

Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83GHz, 512Mb, Ati X1400, 15.4", 120Gb

----------

## Alehur

Поделись впечатлениями, всё ли гладко в нем?

У самого Asus A8F, всё настраивается, но через одно место... Не удалось запустить встроеный модем и встроеную web камеру  :Sad: . Не советую.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Постаил себе Gentoo 64bit. Все заработало быстро, просто и без гимороя... Модем не настраивал так как не пользуюсь...

Читал как стаивть и настраивать тут: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware

----------

## trionix

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> 1. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3178/index.html
> 
> 2. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3692/index.html
> 
> 3. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3644/index.html
> ...

 

Из этого списка юзаю Asus F3jc. Щас адаптирую ноут к Дженту. Поставил драйвера для звуковой карты,видеокарты,а главное сетевой карты. Все работает.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *trionix wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   1. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3178/index.html
> 
> 2. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3692/index.html
> 
> 3. http://www.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/3644/index.html
> ...

 

Спасибо, но как я писал выше я уже себе взял Dell Inspiron 6400

----------

